
Behind the Scenes of iOS and Mac Security [pdf] - gok
https://i.blackhat.com/USA-19/Thursday/us-19-Krstic-Behind-The-Scenes-Of-IOS-And-Mas-Security.pdf
======
atonse
Is this the same Ivan Krstic that wrote BitFrost for OLPC?

I remember reading that document so many years ago and having my mind blown.

It was a beautiful architecture and a well written document that I learned so
much from.

~~~
gok
Yes

